# Shaymus, I'll always love you



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Four days ago my pony Shamus developed a fever that put him off his feed. The vets came out and did everything they could to get the fever to break and make him more comfortable. Well the fever finally went away but 3 days off his feed(he also had a very special diet because he lacks teeth) left him with impaction colic. Nothing the vets could at the barn was helping him so we brought him to the clinic. We would never put him through the surgery, especially not at his age. But the vets want to try IV fluids and a few other things while the monitored him. He got there at 7pm. At 10pm they called saying he was trying to pass the impaction and was very feisty and had loads of personality. I was feeling hopeful at this point. We got the call at 3am that his gut was starting to twist and he was in a lot of pain. Nothing they tried could help him, so he had to be let go and put out of his pain,

Here is a letter I wrote him that better explains how much this pony meant to my family and I:

*Dear Shaymus,

You were the most incredible pony I have ever met. I remember when we were looking at a friend for Dallas and came across you almost 8 years ago. You were pushy and always full of energy. Dallas would try and chase you around the paddock but you were too fast for him. Your brother loved you too. I'm sure he'll be missing you like we are. Please watch over him pony, we all know Dallas could use a little bit of your guidance. You were so healthy right until the very end, covered in dapples and still going around the arena at 80mph when I rode you. I always knew this day would come but I had hoped and prayed it would be when you were older, and not from something like a twisted gut... We could never put you through the surgery, especially not at your age. You would never deserve that. When Dallas was being a jerkface and I didn't even want to ride, I could get on you and do nothing but smile and laugh. You brought so much joy to my life that I could never thank you enough for it. Everyone around you couldn't help up love you Shay pony. I'm so grateful that I got to have you as my pony. No horse or pony that comes after you will ever take your place. It will be incredibility hard to deal with life without you, but I'll try my best to smile because I know how much you loved to make everyone happy. I lost an amazing friend, but gained a guardian angel. I hope you're happy and comfortable now Shaymus. Dallas and I will see you again someday. I feel life there is so much more I should say but can't find the words to do it. You were an extraordinary little guy who I will always considered myself blessed to have had you as such a huge part of my life. 

Love you always little Shay,
Haylee

RIP Shaymus 1990-2013*


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, but you did the right thing for him.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

He sure was beautiful. It's hard when something like this happens.

I hope tomorrow brings you much happiness.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. I'm having an extremely hard time with it all. I've cried so hard I start heaving, and my heartbeat takes off. I'd owned him for 8 years, we first got him when I was 10. Some of the hardest and the most incredible moments of my life were shared with that pony. I've lost other pets in the past, but this one seems so much more painful than any of the others. I'm trying to find ways to deal with the pain, but any mention of him makes my stomach churn and the tears come.

I hope Shaymus knows how much he was loved. Between my facebook and people from the barn we have received an incredible amount of support. People who knew Shaymus are calling/messaging me in tears about how he touched their life, and how special he really was. This pony had a way about him that just made you smile. Shaymus had a way of making you feel safe, like he was going to take care of you. I feel like no matter how much I did for him it will never be enough to repay him for what he did for me and my family. 

We'll be planting a tree, decorating a stone, and planting flowers in his old rubber feed bucket in memory of him.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

3 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven:
2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted;
3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;
4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;
5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;
6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away;
7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.
9 What profit hath he that worketh in that wherein he laboureth?
10 I have seen the travail, which God hath given to the sons of men to be exercised in it.
11 He hath made every thing beautiful in his time: also he hath set the world in their heart, so that no man can find out the work that God maketh from the beginning to the end.
12 I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life.
13 And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God.
14 I know that, whatsoever God doeth, it shall be for ever: nothing can be put to it, nor any thing taken from it: and God doeth it, that men should fear before him.
15 That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past.
16 And moreover I saw under the sun the place of judgment, that wickedness was there; and the place of righteousness, that iniquity was there.
17 I said in mine heart, God shall judge the righteous and the wicked: for there is a time there for every purpose and for every work.
18 I said in mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God might manifest them, and that they might see that they themselves are beasts.
19 For that which befalleth the sons of men befalleth beasts; even one thing befalleth them: as the one dieth, so dieth the other; yea, they have all one breath; so that a man hath no preeminence above a beast: for all is vanity.
20 All go unto one place; all are of the dust, and all turn to dust again.
21 Who knoweth the spirit of man that goeth upward, and the spirit of the beast that goeth downward to the earth?
22 Wherefore I perceive that there is nothing better, than that a man should rejoice in his own works; for that is his portion: for who shall bring him to see what shall be after him?


----------

